

A Syllabus for the 'Occupy' Movement - wtvanhest
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204883304577223020110788672.html?mod=WSJ_article_comments#articleTabs%3Dcomments

======
wtvanhest
I posted this primarily about the student loan portion. I have a lot of
student debt which was well worth it for me, but didn't pay off well for many
of my friends.

I really feel like there should be some real work being done to cap University
budgets or a real plan to lower the costs.

I feel like part of the solution is definitely technology based. For example,
instead of spending 12 weeks in a statistics class students could watch all
the Kahn academy videos, then take some practice tests for 6 weeks, then enter
a class and get an instructor driven advancement of the knowledge.

The school could better utilize classrooms and teach twice the students for
the same price which should result in lower cost base. If administrators were
responsible it could lower the cost of education.

~~~
wtvanhest
Also, it is worth noting that this article is somewhat political which sucks
because if you read past the political agenda of the author they make some
interesting points.

